# Making Corpsed Heads from Styro Skulls



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello folks! This i part one of my tutorial I'm doing on making the kind of skulls I leave all over the haunt. More parts as soon as they're done. (see YouTube link below)

Here's an example of the final product here.










Please subscribe to the YouTube channel to get the other installments... I think posting them all here would be considered spamming.






Enjoy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That picture is on the haunted calendar Uruk-Hai put together! I really like the look of these skulls.

Adding installments to this tutorial here is not spamming, to the best of my knowledge. You'll be fine


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Those look so great Brad....really neat looking corpsed skulls...You do have an eye and you are pretty talented as well.

Your YouTube tutorial was EXCELLENT! You are very funny, and very talented. I can't believe what you did with a $1.50 skull. I am so inspired.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

They look sensational! Well done.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

They look great! Your tutorial is very easy to follow. Can't wait to see the next one.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Great tutorial Brad! Love those skulls!! :jol:


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

These guys are great.........


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Very nice, they really have that tortured look to them.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great job on the videos. 
Do you think that air dry clay would work as well as the epoxy sculpt ?


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Love those skulls! Thanks for the great tutorial.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Those are fantastic! Your tutorials really helped get me into a prop building mode.


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Bone Dancer said:


> Great job on the videos.
> Do you think that air dry clay would work as well as the epoxy sculpt ?


I'm not sure. I find most of them tough to work with... and I'm not sure how they'd bond to the styrofoam, or whether you could feather the clay into a fine edge.

Do a test maybe, on a throwaway?


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

The Halloween Lady said:


> Those are fantastic! Your tutorials really helped get me into a prop building mode.


Thanks! I'm working on part 3. I also have a video making tutorial but not sure where to post it.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Well Brad, I am sort of stuck, waiting on Part 3......please post it already! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Well Brad, I am sort of stuck, waiting on Part 3......please post it already! Thanks a bunch!


Haha, did you start already?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Waiting for my Apoxie to arrive....due in Thursday...our lame butt craft stores don't have the stuff so Amazon is helping me out. I am really excited to get my first one done....but I can finish Part II this weekend....so....you have the weekend Brad......
No pressure...take your time.....I will wait.....


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Waiting for my Apoxie to arrive....due in Thursday...our lame butt craft stores don't have the stuff so Amazon is helping me out. I am really excited to get my first one done....but I can finish Part II this weekend....so....you have the weekend Brad......
> No pressure...take your time.....I will wait.....


Haha... have you done the teeth yet? I had a commenter say to go with Fimo instead of Sculpey to avoid brittleness. Ever since she said that, I've had two of my Sculpey teeth snap off on me. Never was a problem with other batches of teeth I've done, but who knows.


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

I used to make jewelry back in the day .. fimo is way better.. I only used sculpty if I needed a softer material and still mixed it into the fimo .. but it is a softer / weaker clay


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

BradGoodspeed said:


> Haha... have you done the teeth yet? I had a commenter say to go with Fimo instead of Sculpey to avoid brittleness. Ever since she said that, I've had two of my Sculpey teeth snap off on me. Never was a problem with other batches of teeth I've done, but who knows.


:jol:I try to follow directions...and you said watch Devil's Chariot's teeth tutorial, so I did...I think he used Fimo, so Fimo is what I bought. Once again trying to follow directions....I did exactly what Devil said and bought the translucent and the UV clay...and mixed it together....it took a while to get it thoroughly mixed....I think my teeth are a little big...like gopher tooth size...ha ha...just kidding...not quite that big.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just to keep them in one place, here is Brad's Part 2 tutorial:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:....Brad.....it's here.......








How are you coming with that Part III video?


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Ooooh Braaaad.... Can you hear us all clamoring for the next video???


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

This is it! Part 3 of my skull making tutorial is up! Hope y'all had fun. Please share this series where ever you like... and please subscribe! Cheers.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Excellent! Just got done watching part 3. Brad thanks for posting them, they are easy to follow for a novice such as myself. I loved the nurnies. What a look they give to the skull! I'm really looking forward to using your tutorial for reference. Your skulls are awesome!


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Copchick said:


> Excellent! Just got done watching part 3. Brad thanks for posting them, they are easy to follow for a novice such as myself. I loved the nurnies. What a look they give to the skull! I'm really looking forward to using your tutorial for reference. Your skulls are awesome!


Thank you! Make 'em scary... make 'em often!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks Brad, I just watched it. For the most part it's the same process I use when corpsing, but I had never seen "nurnies" before. That is a very cool addition. It a great tutorial!!!! Thanks.


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

thank you.. I learned so much!!!


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:....Brad.....it's here.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just saw this... awesome!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Very interesting stuff! I've seen Apoxie Sculpt on Amazon before, and wondered how it would work out for sculpting. I typically use Milliput, but its kinda pricey, and well, I don't really like working with it anyway. I will have to give it a shot now after seeing this.


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

what was the brand of latex you used?


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Onewish1 said:


> what was the brand of latex you used?


Moldcraft Liquid Latex http://www.latexdepot.com/html/mold.html

Cheers!


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

thank you


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Uh-oh...went too thick on my 'nurnies'....ended up with a sheet of latex....... Time to try again...I think I let it cure too long. This time I thinned the latex and spread it super thin, crossing my fingers for success.


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

can't wait to see your results


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Okay, well I do get ahead of myself....here is a picture of my second attempt at nurnies, you can see the latex sheet in the background...way too thick and I left it overnight...I used my fingers to smooth the second sheet out and it went way easier.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks great P5 .


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

neat!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Not trying to hijack Brad's thread...but here is my first attempt at a corpsed head, without his latex coat...








Brad is a genius, and his YouTube videos are kind of "goof-proof"...if I can do it, anyone can do it...Bravo BradGoodspeed!


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Not hijacking at all... keep them coming!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes, actually, it's a hijack

Pumpkin, go ahead and start a progress thread in General Props.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:...I thought I heard sirens... No problem Roxy, I have already done as instructed....I am sorry about that.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

P5, is that a Sony laptop in the hijacking picture?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Hijacked!
I love messing with P5.
Love the thread Brad!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Lunatic said:


> Hijacked!
> I love messing with P5.
> Love the thread Brad!


:jol:Shawn!!! Meanie... (I know you were teasing...)


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Keep in mind that there are several different types/mixes of Sculpy, some have more cement/plastic in them. The higher the plastic/cement percentage, the less brittle they are, but like anything else, with increased quality comes increased price.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

BradGoodspeed said:


> I'm not sure. I find most of them tough to work with... and I'm not sure how they'd bond to the styrofoam, or whether you could feather the clay into a fine edge.
> 
> Do a test maybe, on a throwaway?


Do not try air dry clay for this. It has issues with bonding and cracking. Use the epoxy sculpt material.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Those skulls are great! Can't wait to see more tutorials. Nice work Brad!


----------

